# feeling crampy 3dpo first iui



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Morning ladies

Have any of you ever experienced stomach cramps this early on?  They are very similar to AF type pains and my boobs are also a bit tender just around the outside by my arm pit.  Could this be from taking the Clomid?  

Have you ever experienced any syptoms this early on and results at a BFP?

Many thanks 

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bit of a delay in responding I know but then I only had my first IUI on friday. I have had some mild cramps too and also have the most sensitive nipples ever! The thing is in my case I am having pregnyl injections so I assume the symptoms are from the drugs.
As to whether it works first go....well watch this space....roll on Sunday 4th September, testing day!

Good luck

Minow x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a few funny pains through my 2ww on my 1st go of iui, my boobies hurt all the time in 2ww always have done ( because of hormones) Good luck with 2ww try not to read to much into how your body feels during 2ww as it could be feeling strange for all different reasons.
Will keep my eye out for in 2ww.
                                                    love the mouse xx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar Marsha

Thank you for replying.  Im 9 dpo and just know that AF is just around the corner (usual tell tale signs) so I'm not holding out any hope this cycle, Im not due my AF until next thursday but I have a feeling she may be early (probably due to the Clomid).

Thanks again

All the Best

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxx


----------

